# Plantin Polyglot 1569-1572



## NaphtaliPress (May 20, 2020)

Over the years I have had to look up things in this and while I know I had to access it once or maybe more than once in a local library's rare book room (SMU's Bridwell Library), I had thought I had found all or many of the OT volumes had been digitized by someone. But today I could not find anything in my bookmarks or after a hard search. So maybe I was not remembering correctly? I did find the NT digitized but can no longer find anything using the name of the pdf. A set is on sale at Christies if you have the estimated between $400,000 and $600,000 for it.
Any way, anyone remember or know about whether this was or is online. 8 volumes.

Arias Montanus, _Biblia sacra, Hebraicae, Chaldaice, Graece et Latine... : Philippi II. reg. Cathol. pietate, et studio ad sacrosanctae ecclesiae usum. _Antwerp: Plantin, 1569-1573.

Includes text of Complutensian Polyglot; Chaldee paraphrase of part of O.T.; Syriac version of N.T.; and Latin translation of Paginus, as revised by Arias Montanus.
v. 1-4. Old Testament. 1569-1570 --
v. 5. New Testament. 1571 --
v. 6. Thesauri Hebraicae linguae epitome / Sante Pagnini. 1572. Dictionarium Syro-chaldaicum / Guy Le Fèvre de La Boderie. 1572. Grammatica linguae Syricae / Andreas Masius. 1573. Syrorum peculium / Andreas Masius. 1572. Lexicon Graecum, et institutiones linguae Graecae. 1572. --
v. 7. Old Testament. Latin & Hebrew. [1571]. New Testament. Latin & Greek. 1572. Communes et familaries Hebraicae linguae idiotismi / Benito Arias Montano. 1572. v. 8. Ioseph / Benito Arias Montano. 1572. Ieremias / Benito Arias Montano. 1573. Tubal-Cain / Benito Arias Montano. 1572. Phalegh / Benito Arias Montano. 1572. Canaan / [Benito Arias Montano. 1572]. Caleb / [Benito Arias Montano. 1572]. Noah / Benito Arias Montano. 1572. Aaron / Benito Arias Montano. 1572. Neemias / Benito Arias Montano. [1572]. Daniel / Benito Arias Montano. 1572. Index Biblicus. Hebrȩa, Chaldȩa, Grȩca et Latina nomina propria. Tabula titulorum totius Noui Testamenti.


----------



## Phil D. (May 20, 2020)

There are links to those volumes just a little bit down on this page. Also see the tabs at the top of this page to a plethora of English, Greek, Latin and German Bibles.









POLYGLOT-BIBELN - ONLINE - POLYGLOT BIBLES


Polyglot-Bibeln - Polyglot Bibles




menora-bibel.jimdofree.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 20, 2020)

Thank you! I was figuring some if it was anywhere it was some of the European sites.


----------

